# Link mit der Funktion eines Buttons (type='submit')



## casr (18. April 2007)

Hallo Forum

Kann ich mit einem Link den Send-Button eines Formulars ersetzen? Und falls ja, wie?

Grüsse
casr


----------



## Gumbo (18. April 2007)

Mit JavaScript ist das möglich. Allerdings sollte das Formular auch ohne JavaScript funktionieren, womit ich von JavaScript abrate.

Wozu möchtest du das überhaupt ersetzen?


----------



## Peter Bucher (18. April 2007)

Hallo Casr

Wie schon gesagt, ist es nicht unbedingt ratsam aber es funktioniert.
- http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/forms.htm#submit
- http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onclick (Oder href="javascript: [...]


Gruss Peter


----------

